# Time to say Hi



## restore1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Been lurking for awhile. Thought it might be time to say Hello.
Thanks for all the great info Ive learned on this site.


----------



## brazey (Apr 12, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## psychowhite (Apr 12, 2015)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## Riles (Apr 12, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## jozifp103 (Apr 13, 2015)

*​Welcome bro!*


----------



## blergs. (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

